# Very narrow tank...Is this feasible?



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

My mother-in-law wants a betta tank. I had figured on purchasing her a Fluval Chi, or something along those lines. She is talking now though about something narrow, say 3-4" wide, to fit a particular space. Length could probably be as much as 18", height I guess fairly low, to avoid top-heaviness. 8-10"?

Crappy tank for most fish, but I can see a betta having fun in there. A fish that will live in a jam jar should be thrilled to have 18" to swim back and forth. 

Is such a tank feasible? I would probably ask NAFB to build it for me. Any idea what such a thing would cost?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't care to build a tank that size, as it would be awkward to finish the inner seams unless there was enough silicone from assembly to also do the fillets. It could probably be done, but bettas like warm water so you would need to have a filter and heater in that small space.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.radiofence.com/products/Nature's-Art-Betta-Fish-Tank.html

It can be done (that one isn't as high as big, but same concept).

Not sure it's in the best interest of the fish - the tank is narrower than a betta is long, it wouldn't be easy to turn around in I don't think.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I have a little tank that's probably 18" long and 12" tall and quite narrow, with a wavy front. It's plastic, not glass. It would be more than adequate for a betta. I don't think you're going to find a glass one.

LOL if you're anywhere near Burlington, you're welcome to this one, someone gave it to me me when her betta died and I sure don't need it...


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

There was a tank like that at the Brantford Auction a couple of weeks ago. It was about 18" wide, 14" tall, and about 4" deep. It had engraved designs in the glass as well. Looked really cool. I don't know who bought it but I think it was less than $20.

Lee


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

That aquarium looks to be made of acrylic.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

If you were to make one, I would go with acrylic. Much easier to finish the edges. I would look to make it wider than the fish is long though.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

J_T said:


> If you were to make one, I would go with acrylic. Much easier to finish the edges. I would look to make it wider than the fish is long though.


I would definitely be aiming to make it wider than the fish is long. I haven't had a chance to go over and take a look at the space she wants to put the tank, but I think I'd be aiming for about 4".

Is there someone you recommend for custom acrylic work?

Thanks everyone for the responses so far.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

carmenh said:


> I have a little tank that's probably 18" long and 12" tall and quite narrow, with a wavy front. It's plastic, not glass. It would be more than adequate for a betta. I don't think you're going to find a glass one.
> 
> LOL if you're anywhere near Burlington, you're welcome to this one, someone gave it to me me when her betta died and I sure don't need it...


Burlington is a bit too much of a trek for me, but I really appreciate the offer. Thanks!


----------

